# Atlas custom line turnout issue?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Do i need to do something special to make them work?

Everything was fine til i installed the turnout, now my locos stop and stutter like crazy. 

tried putting in another turnout, same problem.

#8 with a power frog. frog unpowered

I have a power feeder on both sides of the turnout

loco's sometimes go through un-interupted, and sometimes they stall.

ALL of my locos do this. no issues when turnout is removed from layout.

using all wheel pickup locos


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Power the frog

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree, power the frog using an Atlas 200 relay or the Atlas super switch. The frogs on the #8 are quite long. Another advantage is that they will heat up a siding when thrown in that direction, with a jumper.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

it's very strange though, the loco's stall in other places besides the actual turnout.

i'm using manual ground throws .. i didnt want to have to wire my switches..


Maybe i'll just say f*** the turnouts. ugh.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You can use these:
http://www.cabooseind.com/#!product...-sprung-w-contacts,-.165"-travel-for-ho-and-n

For info on installation, see page 8, post #72.
http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/...ion-Pacific-Soggy-Bottoms-Division-(HO-scale)


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Now that is strange for the stalling elsewhere. Put a jumper across the frog rail side and see if that helps. Maybe there is a high resistance open in the jumper built into the turnout. Is this on all you #8's?:dunno: Somebody will have the answer!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you perhaps create a reverse loop when you installed the turnout? That would account for stopping and stuttering elsewhere on the layout.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I FOUND it! Atlas messed up, thats all. got the multi meter out, and found that the frog wasn't actually insulated.

Dremmel cut off wheel through the little plastice "Insulating" spacers, only to find metal touching metal underneath... Cut through that teeny tiny bit of metal and the switch no longer shorts.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

santafealltheway said:


> I FOUND it! Atlas messed up, thats all. got the multi meter out, and found that the frog wasn't actually insulated.
> 
> Dremmel cut off wheel through the little plastice "Insulating" spacers, only to find metal touching metal underneath... Cut through that teeny tiny bit of metal and the switch no longer shorts.


That is not as uncommon as you might think with powered frogs on Atlas turnouts. I had a similar issue in a yard.


----------

